# i7 WCG rig suggestions?



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi all!

I am so excited to have this dream of a cheap dedicated crunching rig now with a i7 processor cause it has Hyper-Threading and can calculate 8 projects at the same time...

Here is what I thought of:


-Core i7 860, 2.80Ghz, LGA1156, 8MB, Boxed 
 (1156 Socket has only Dual-Channel but so what WCG doesnt rely on ram)
*250,40€*
- A-Data 2x1GB, DDR3 1066MHz
 (again WCG doesnt need much ram)
*42€*
-P55M-UD2, LGA1156, P55, CrossFireX, µATX
 (Dont need SLI for WCG and this mobo has Ultra-Durable 3 feature!)
*99€*

Now for the used parts i get from a PC-Recycling Center i work for:

-PCI-E GFX 
 (Just one that is powerful enough for displaying Win7 x64 smooth)
*10€ *
-HDD 160GB SataII
*10€*
-Case Chieftec super sized blue case NEW!
*15€*
-PSU saw one there today all sleeved and with 470W
*20€*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
user the line -> *446,4€*  

So what do you guys think?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2009)

You'll want a quality power supply for an i7 rig, something like the Corsair CX400w is cheap (although a little more than what you had selected), and a very high quality PSU.  I ran an OCed Q6600 and 9600GSO SLI on it (with an 8600GTS for PhysX) with no issues, so I am confident it would power an OCed i7.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2009)

Instead of the 860 take a look at the Intel Xeon X3440 Lynnfield 2.53GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Server Processor it's cheaper and has HT as well!  It overclocks to 4GHz on air!


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Instead of the 860 take a look at the Intel Xeon X3440 Lynnfield 2.53GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Server Processor it's cheaper and has HT as well!  It overclocks to 4GHz on air!



That a very nice tip for which i give you a big thx!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 26, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> Instead of the 860 take a look at the Intel Xeon X3440 Lynnfield 2.53GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Server Processor it's cheaper and has HT as well!



One of those is selling on my local CL- actually its the 3450@ 2.66, which is i5 750 w/ HTT.. I wanted to go i7 P55 but looking towards the future I would like the option of 6 core if they become cheap enough, so X58 for me (for now lol).


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> One of those is selling on my local CL- actually its the 3450@ 2.66, which is i5 750 w/ HTT.. I wanted to go i7 P55 but looking towards the future I would like the option of 6 core if they become cheap enough, so X58 for me (for now lol).



 Yea but everybody is saying that and going with the 920.. way i see it is sata3 and usb3 will be out when 6 core's come out.. so, you'll have to get a new board anyway.. you know?


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

The Xeon 3440 will bring the price down to 392€ - think about it an Hyper-Theading rig!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice go for it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> The Xeon 3440 will bring the price down to 392€ - think about it an Hyper-Theading rig!



Sounds good, but as I said, a quality power supply is a must if you want stable crunching for extended periods.  Also, you probably will want to pick up a heatsink so you can OC to at least 3.4ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good, but as I said, a quality power supply is a must if you want stable crunching for extended periods.  Also, you probably will want to pick up a heatsink so you can OC to at least 3.4ghz.



Can't stress this enough. A good PSU is the MOST important component in any system.


----------



## LittleLizard (Oct 27, 2009)

get a corsair or ocz or antec 400w. you will be fine with that AND remember to install the DES you your electric bill wont go high (altough p55 uses barely 4w)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can't stress this enough. A good PSU is the MOST important component in any system.



Yep, I had an "800w" PowerUp! power supply my friend gave me after I told him to tell me if he found any good deals on power supplies (he got it for $35, and thought it was a good deal).  Naively thinking that if it was 800w it must be good, I decided to use it.  Bad choice   It took out my P5Q Pro, 2GB of DDR2, a 200GB HDD, and my DVD-RW drive.  Fortunately, the GFX card and CPU were spared.  Lesson learned, it's better to pay $65 for a quality 450W PSU (Corsair, SeaSonic, Antec, etc) than pay $35 for a generic 800w model


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok I always wanted to have a Corsair PSU so it is Corsair then... But the Xeon 3440 - will it work on that Gigabyte P55M-UD2? I found nothing about that it would support it...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Ok I always wanted to have a Corsair PSU so it is Corsair then... But the Xeon 3440 - will it work on that Gigabyte P55M-UD2? I found nothing about that it would support it...



It should, all Core 2 boards to the best of my knowledge worked with Core 2 Xeons.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2009)

It should, but you can always do what this guy did below and email Gigabyte and find out.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=4024844


----------



## HammerON (Oct 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Can't stress this enough. A good PSU is the MOST important component in any system.



Second that~


----------

